# Lancaster Documentary



## Tracker (Apr 19, 2015)

Attached is the trailer of a documentary that was produced on the meeting of the two flying Lancasters.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ol2rem6d3g_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool!!!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 20, 2015)

"Reunion of Giants-Official Lancaster UK Tour Documentary"
This post is for information only. I am not selling, endorsing or have any affiliation with this; just thought I'd pass the info along.
The worldwide release will be Non 24/15. The attached will give you further info: Reunion of Giants | The Official Lancaster UK Tour Documentary
There is a trailer for the video as well.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2015)

That's definitely one to have - and it doesn't cost the price of a new Merlin !
Thanks for the up-date.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2015)

Got free tickets to a screening at a local theater on Nov 11. Can't wait.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice one Andy. I'll be buying the DVD, that's for sure. It was the opportunity of a life time, seeing them at Little Gransden last year, something I doubt I'll forget.


----------

